# Crab grass?



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

South Jersey. Glyphosate kills it but quinclorac does not. Yes, I did use MSO.

Ideas?


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like crabgrass but I must admit that I have not seen the wavy edges before.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

I q-tipped a few of them with glyphosate. Turned purple, then black. Rest of the plant continued on.

Probably just normal run of the mill CG.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

This guy is good at identifying weeds. Can't be crabgrass, quinchlorac would kill it.
Foxtail maybe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUC7VTiB3CA


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

My guess is Dallisgrass. Especially if it has rhizomes.


----------

